# circc



## nyyankees (Jun 25, 2009)

i have my cpc, cpc-h and cpc-p. i've been thinking about a specialty credential and wasn't sure. i went on an interview at a hospital today for inpatient coding (which i have zero experience) and the lady interviewing me  told me that they needed interventional radiology coders.

So i ask - how hard is the test? would you recommend coding in the field before taking the test? How strong is the market? I have zero experience in this field but and am willing to learn.

Thanks...


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 30, 2009)

nyyankees said:


> i have my cpc, cpc-h and cpc-p. i've been thinking about a specialty credential and wasn't sure. i went on an interview at a hospital today for inpatient coding (which i have zero experience) and the lady interviewing me  told me that they needed interventional radiology coders.
> 
> So i ask - how hard is the test? would you recommend coding in the field before taking the test? How strong is the market? I have zero experience in this field but and am willing to learn.
> 
> Thanks...



I have not taken the new test, but the one I took 3 years ago for what was then CIC, was very difficult. I doubt the new test is easier. I do recommend some actual experience in interventional coding before taking the test, I know it helped me.
As for the market, I don't know how strong it is now, but I do think IR coding will be in increasing demand in the next few years.

I hope this helps.


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 30, 2009)

yes it does.....thanks


----------



## PatMacc (Jul 2, 2009)

I took the CIRCC in February, 2009. It was very hard.  Many who took it with us did not pass. I suggest if you take it that you attend a Dr. Zielske, Medical Asset Mgmt or Medlearn course right before hand. I attended Dr. Z's session before hand and it helped tremendously since I do not code IR day in and day out. I passed the exam the first time with heavy studying.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 9, 2009)

nyyankees said:


> i have my cpc, cpc-h and cpc-p. i've been thinking about a specialty credential and wasn't sure. i went on an interview at a hospital today for inpatient coding (which i have zero experience) and the lady interviewing me  told me that they needed interventional radiology coders.
> 
> So i ask - how hard is the test? would you recommend coding in the field before taking the test? How strong is the market? I have zero experience in this field but and am willing to learn.
> 
> Thanks...



I just passed the CIRCC test, using Dr Z's review book and SIR Coding book.  I am a Interventional Radiology Technologist, so I see what actually happens in these procedures.  It took me three times to pass the test. Reviewing these posts may also help.  Know your rules because some of the answers are studies that are unbundled.  Good Luck


----------



## Terry L (Jul 23, 2009)

*CIRCC Exam*

The CIRCC exam is certainly not for a beginner.  Unless you have experience in this specialty either as a coder or technologist you probably will need some very advanced training before taking the exam.  It is geared for those that work in the field


----------



## Poodles (Jul 24, 2009)

I took the RCC exam a few years ago, and it was TOUGH!  If you don't have experience doing any interventional radiology coding, I would highly recommend doing some before taking the exam!

Patti Downing, RCC


----------

